# Avaria no pluviómetro da minha Davis VP2



## XtraNO (7 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

Amigos,
Pois é assim como vos disse, durante destes dias de temporal que nos atingiram a minha Davis deixou de registar a precipitação.
A princípio começou por registar menos quantidade mas acabou por registar praticamente zero durante o diluvio da passada semana.
Pensei que estivesse entupida mas não, está tudo limpo, o balde e aquele mecanismo de baloiço que se pode observar tirando o balde.
Embora fora da garantia por ter já 2 anos, enviei desde logo um email à Davis na passada semana ao qual nunca me responderam. Face a isto, reenviei-o hoje acrescido de "umas verdades" que tinham de ler. Isto foi de manhã e até agora NADA.
É a minha segunda (e última) Vantage Pro. A primeira vinha com problemas no sensor de humidade exterior  que nunca registou valores fidedignos. Acabou por "morrer assim" mas tudo o resto funcionou sem problemas mais de 10 anos. Acabei por deixar caír a consola e foi o fim definitivo da unidade.
Por achar que tinha sido um azar aquela história da humidade, virei-me de novo para a Davis e adquiri com sacrifício a "nova" VP2. 
Desde início que tinha a sensação que nunca media a chuva com exactidão face ao modelo anterior e era afinal o prenuncio do que estava para acontecer.
Como o fabricante não deu notícias virei-me para o Google.
Parece que afinal esta avaria é bastante frequente nas Davis, por culpa do "Reed Switch" que é uma espécie de interruptor magnético minusculo que fica por baixo do mecanismo de baloiço e que é actuado pelo iman situado na base do dito.
Já encomendei dois aqui na loja de electrónica da minha cidade e preparo-me para substituir o original o que implica dessoldar o antigo e soldar um novo, coisa para que tenho pouco jeito mas lá terá de ser.
Pelo que li são componentes muito frágeis, inclusivé o próprio calor da soldadura pode ser o bastante para os danificar! Fico a pensar se os reed switch novos terão as especificações adequadas mas o senhor da loja disse que o fornecedor só tinha aquele modelo, não havia outro pelo que decidi arriscar.
Já alguém fez esta operação?
Cumprimentos


----------



## XtraNO (22 Fev 2017 às 11:27)

Com a vossa ajuda já reparei o pluviómetro


----------

